# Souda crete



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

are there any ex-pats living there? thinking of buying a small place, have fond memories, such a fantastic place away from tourists etc.,


----------



## torba (Jul 15, 2010)

bunty16 said:


> are there any ex-pats living there? thinking of buying a small place, have fond memories, such a fantastic place away from tourists etc.,


If you mean Souda Bay it is heaving with tourists from the ferries. Many ex pats are living in the area.


----------



## bunty16 (Sep 26, 2009)

torba said:


> If you mean Souda Bay it is heaving with tourists from the ferries. Many ex pats are living in the area.


Hi, the place I am thinking of is souja, sorry for confusion


----------

